# Replacing a dishwasher - what extra parts do I need to purchase?



## AandPDan (Mar 27, 2011)

A lot of dishwashers, around here anyways, are hardwired. You don't use a power cord.

A new water supply line may not be a bad idea.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

most dishwashers are hardwired so no power cord required. Also your old dishwasher was probably connected to the house water supply with copper tubing. I always cut the copper and put on a flex stainless line, makes hooking up the new dishwashers a whole lot easier. If your new dishwasher is a Whirlpool family you will need a special fitting to hook to the water valve as they now use a hose fitting type thread on the valve.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Cut the electric power and water off, pull it out and tip it face down and you'll be able to see better what you may need extra in the way of hoses, clamps, supply lines etc. I don't know of any two made alike as far as hook ups.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## xXXNotMVAMXXx (Oct 21, 2012)

Usually dishwashers are hardwired so they do not come with power cords, other than that a universal supply line kit is pretty much the only thing needed. Always a good idea to replace the supply line if the old one has been sitting there for a few years.


----------

